# Seasoning Wood Question



## sqwib (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Guys Quick wood question

I just cut down a Bradford Pear and have a ton of smallish logs, anywhere from 1-1/2" diameter to 4" diameter, I know I should give them a full season to season but do you think they will be ok to use by January? My better judgement says no. But figured the experts can chime in!

I will be using the wood for my Stick burner.

I lost a large branch when on vacation and wasn't comfortable with another split that developed in the tree.

Just Finished trimming all the useable wood and will take the trunk out in a few weeks.

I saved a few bucks But I'm really paying for it now!

Thought I heard a couple kids say, "Hey look at the fat guy in the tree"

Some Photos to keep you amused.













IMG_4210.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 27, 2012


















IMG_4175.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 27, 2012


















IMG_4293.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 27, 2012


















IMG_4296.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 27, 2012


















IMG_4297.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 27, 2012


















IMG_4319.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 27, 2012






I'm too old and Fat to be climbing trees!


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 27, 2012)

You did all that with a Sawzall?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you split it and put it inside in a warm and ventilated space it might get dry enough to use in 4 months. I am not familiar with Bradford pear so I don't know its density compared to other woods, if it is similar to red maple it may be ready in January, if it is more like apple or oak it most definitely won't be ready.


----------



## diesel (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't know you could use Bradford Pear for smoking meat.

It is on this list: 


> Other internet sources report that wood from the following trees is suitable for smoking: AVOCADO, BAY, CARROTWOOD, KIAWE, MADRONE, MANZANITA, GUAVA, OLIVE, BEECH, BUTTERNUT, FIG, GUM, CHESTNUT, HACKBERRY, PIMIENTO, PERSIMMON, and WILLOW. The ornamental varieties of fruit trees (i.e. pear, cherry, apple, etc.) are also suitable for smoking.


Have you used that wood before?  I am curious about the flavor it creates.  I have a good resource for this type of tree in my area.  

Good job with the tree, Sawzall and all.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 27, 2012)

Sqwib, Hi , Buddy. Got some good wood there. If you want to use some in 6mo. or so , you could use my pre-burn method. Use a firering or other containment and take them to "Embers" to add to the FB. Works great, just a little extra work , and the fun part....the refreshments.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now if you don't like the flavor of your Pear tree, I'll come and take it off your hands...

Have fun and ...


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Good job with the Sawzall...we use one when field dressing elk!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 27, 2012)

How cold and dry are your winters, if they are cold say 15* or less and dry if you split the bigger stuff it will dry out in 4-6 weeks.  We heat with fire wood and found out a couple of winters ago that around here wood dries extremely fast in the cold dry air of our winters.  Sounds crazy and if I wouldn't cut the tree down myself I wouldn't have believed it.  I would split the 3" or larger chunks it would definitely help with seasoning, probably would season by January just fine regardless if you split it and about 12" or less lengths.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 28, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> You did all that with a Sawzall?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep sawzaw with the AX blade


Diesel said:


> I didn't know you could use Bradford Pear for smoking meat.
> 
> It is on this list:
> 
> ...


I use it as fuel on my stickburner, I guess what little smoke flavor it adds is pretty mild.


oldschoolbbq said:


> Sqwib, Hi , Buddy. Got some good wood there. If you want to use some in 6mo. or so , you could use my pre-burn method. Use a firering or other containment and take them to "Embers" to add to the FB. Works great, just a little extra work , and the fun part....the refreshments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured 6 months minimal but prefer to get it through a summer to season, I may try loading up the smoker with some smaller stuff and smoke for a day using my nasty ash (wasp beetle infested ash) critters are long gone but made a mess of the wood. Hopefully I have enough wood to get me through the winter.


RowdyRawhide said:


> How cold and dry are your winters, if they are cold say 15* or less and dry if you split the bigger stuff it will dry out in 4-6 weeks.  We heat with fire wood and found out a couple of winters ago that around here wood dries extremely fast in the cold dry air of our winters.  Sounds crazy and if I wouldn't cut the tree down myself I wouldn't have believed it.  I would split the 3" or larger chunks it would definitely help with seasoning, probably would season by January just fine regardless if you split it and about 12" or less lengths.


The past few years, not very cold it has dropped in the low teens but that is shortlived, It's also pretty humid here at times.

4-6 weeks wow, that's really quick.

I'll stack like this and see what happens.














firewood.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2012


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 31, 2012)

We have Chinese Elm in our windbreak, and when it needs to be trimmed I have my son use the sawzall to trim with.  If the whole tree needs to come down he gets to use the chainsaw.  I have him do it so noone sez "look at the fat man in the tree".  Take care, and enjoy your smoking wood.  Steve


----------

